# Zombee fly



## puppy (Dec 26, 2010)

Just caught that on a "local" site.. http://www.kgw.com/news/Zombie-bees-reported-for-1st-time-in-Wash-171004911.html
The site looks more of a detection method, anyone come up with any preventitive measures for hives?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

They don't even know if its something new, or even a problem yet. It was an accidental discovery. Of course its not a good thing, but it might have been happening for 100's of year undetected.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Coast to Coast has a Zombie bee expert on tonight.

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2012/09/27

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/search/?query=bee


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, these Zombees fly's are freaking me out. Looking at a current map, there are active infections a few places in New York; one way up in Adirondaks somewhere, in eastern NY around Albany, down in south/eastern Catskills around Kingston, and up north in Vermont. 
These places I just mentioned are in no way the exact locations, just areas that are labeled infected. :-(


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't worry about it. They've been around forever and have never caused a problem.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Well, I wouldn't worry about it. They've been around forever and have never caused a problem.


Anything that has to do with eating brains no mater whose or what, definitely freaks me out. 
I did not know these Zombees fly's have been around a while. What is the protocol for getting them off the bees and out of the hives?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

None that I know of.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> None that I know of.


Hmmm, an arrow through the head maybe?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Perhaps heads of garlic stapled to the hives.
Oct 31st Hmmm.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

KQ6AR said:


> Perhaps heads of garlic stapled to the hives.
> Oct 31st Hmmm.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Just caught a national article on the "Zombee" apocalypse:

http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/02/zombie-bees/458952/

Though this is a weird, gross way for a bee to die, it doesn't sound as though anybody is losing hives over it. Anyone have any experience with the fly actually taking down a hive or hive loss attributable to "Zombee" death?


----------

